# canning potatoes with skin



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I looked up directions for canning potatoes but they all say to peel the potato, is there any reason I could not leave the skins on?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You can leave the skins on. Sometimes they are bitter though unless you make sure there are no green spots or eyes or other mars.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

When I can them I usually do peel them. They come out really well..great eating !


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There are several sites you'll find on a google search about canning potatoes where they leave the skin on.

I left the skin on mine, just scrubbed well and cut off the bad spots.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I read that leaving the skin on increases the chance of botulism


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

If you are pressure canning, the skins shouldn't make a difference when it comes to botulism. The botulism spores shouldn't survive the canning process. I left the skins on mine.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

bassmaster17327 said:


> Thanks everyone, I read that leaving the skin on increases the chance of botulism


I had heard the same .

National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Vegetables Says to peel . 

How do they come out with peels on ?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

They turn out like cooked potatoes with the skins on.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

So why does the National Center for Home Food Preservation say they have to be peeled? I'd lots rather leave them on but I can't afford to die either.


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

I can them both ways.

I see no reason for any increased risk. Just over cautious.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We can red potatoes with the skin on.


----------

